
Rel=”nofollow” in Real Life - transburgh
http://www.startuphustle.com/2008/04/25/relnofollow-in-real-life/
======
brfox
I can see that you've been here longer, and you have a lot more karma than me
(I can't even downvote stories yet). But, I just recently switched from reddit
to HN and I am very hopeful that it will not end up like reddit. So, with all
due respect, I'm thinking this submission is more appropriate in this
subreddit: <http://reddit.com/r/pics/>

~~~
cstejerean
funny links are allowed in moderation, but typically if they are somewhat
related. Oh, users cannot downmod stories, just comments. The community has
been pretty good so far though with complaining when the amount of noise got
too high (I remember someone autosubmitting all XKCD stories for a while but
later stopped when people pointed out it wasn't a good thing to do).

------
attack
Too bad only robots will comply.

~~~
transburgh
lol...very true

